# Error ID 3036 in Event Viewer



## Santosh100 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi..there. Request your help.

From event viewer error ID 3036 shows "Crawl could not be completed on content source <ONEINDEX16://{S-1-5-21-1522961951-950967767-3470819229-1011}/>. Context: Windows Application, SystemIndex Catalog. Details: (HRESULT : 0x80004005) (0x80004005)" It is noticed regularly, at some intervals.
It is noted with other errors too.

Looked at https://forums.techguy.org/threads/crawl-could-not-be-completed-on-content-source.1166319/
Done Search/index troubleshoot/rebuild to no avail.

But it has curiously, in registry, the users:

Computer\HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18, 2. Computer\HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19, 3. Computer\HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20

4) Computer\HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1522961951-950967767-3470819229-1011
5) Computer\HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1522961951-950967767-3470819229-1011_Classes

Note the above user no.4 or user no.5.

May please have something to suggest?


----------

